#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Мысли о смерти полезны для здоровья

## Бо

http://www.utro.ru/articles/2012/04/23/1042392.shtml




> Долгое время психологи полагали, что мысли о смерти разрушительны и приводят к депрессии. Однако американские специалисты из Университета Миссури опровергли эту теорию. Они считают, что размышления о смерти могут улучшить здоровье человека. Их работа по этой теме опубликована в интернет-издании Personality and Social Psychology Review.
> Специалисты провели обстоятельный анализ последних исследований на эту тему. Они обнаружили множество примеров экспериментов, которые указывают на положительную сторону естественного напоминания о смерти. В частности, наблюдение психолога Мэтью Гаиллиота, проведенное в 2008 г., показало, насколько одно лишь нахождение возле кладбища влияет на людей в плане созидания. Эта атмосфера повышает число добровольцев, желающих помочь постороннему человеку.
> 
> "Исследователи предположили, что, если культурная ценность была важна для людей, то повышенное внимание к смерти будет стимулировать увеличение такого созидательного поведения", - заявил Кеннет Вейл, ведущий автор нового исследования. Ученые с помощью экспериментов доказали, что напоминание о возможной гибели подсознательно провоцирует человека улучшать свой образ жизни - меньше курить, больше двигаться.
> 
> Российские ученые по-разному относятся к новой теории. "Думая о смерти, человек начинает себя вести более адекватно. В противном случае он считает, что бессмертен, и совершает массу ошибок, которые приводят к ухудшению здоровья, например, приобретает вредные привычки. Я бы всем рекомендовал периодически появляться на кладбище, чтобы умиротворенно воспринимать окружающую среду", - отметил Егоров.
> 
> "Если человек подвержен страхам, одно слово "смерть" может приводить его в состояние уныния и ступор. А если он знает, чего хочет от жизни, то будет относиться к ним по-философски. Когда человек знает, что умрет, он начинает ценить свою жизнь и осознанно проживать ее", - пояснил практический психолог компании "Мужской консалтинг" Евгений Саяпин.

----------

Aion (03.05.2012), AndyZ (03.05.2012), Bob (05.05.2012), Eugeny (03.05.2012), Shunja (08.06.2012), Алевлад (05.05.2012), Алексей Е (04.05.2012), Вадим Асадулин (04.05.2012), Иван Петров (05.05.2012), Кузьмич (04.05.2012), Кунсанг (04.05.2012), Маркион (07.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (04.05.2012), Рюдзи (05.05.2012), Сауди (03.05.2012), Тант (09.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Кстати слышал,что Будда обязательно говорил монахам,что перед тем как стать монахами они должны много времени провести на кладбище и смотреть как сжигают трупы,а так же если монахи теряли вдохновение на практику он так же отправлял их на кладбище

----------


## Пема Дролкар

На Ганг он советовал им ходить. На места сжигания трупов.

Мы были там и проплывали на лодке мимо. Крайне впечатляюще.

----------


## Кунсанг

Иногда советуют повесить на стене у себя дома большое изображение скелета или трупа для ежедневного напоминания о смерти. В размышлениях о смерти есть также оптимистичная мысль - Как хорошо что я еще не умер, и могу немного поизучать Дхарму. Нагарджуна советовал каждый день размышлять о страданиях в адах и страданиях животных и прет. Тогда все депрессии и проблемы кажущиеся нам большими станут маленькими и похожими на капризы детей говорится по сравнению с теми страданиями.

----------

Ometoff (06.02.2016), Егор С. (04.05.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Иногда советуют повесить на стене у себя дома большое изображение скелета или трупа для ежедневного напоминания о смерти.


\m/

----------

Джнянаваджра (04.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

По утрам я делаю ежедневную пробежку мимо кладбища. + это кладбище в 500 метрах от моего дома и из окна его замечательно видно. Надеюсь, скелеты и трупы не в обиде, что я домой их не беру.

А насчет улучшения жизни при мысли о смерти - убедилась на собственном опыте, куча всякой ерунды сразу перестает быть важной, и думаешь, - а какого черта я мечтаю о покупке нового(пальто, машины, компьютера....подставить необходимое), какого черта я на них горбатюсь, трачу время и силы, рабски ишачу, когда завтра меня может уже не стать....и отпускаешь так с облегчением. :Smilie:

----------

Ometoff (06.02.2016), Vladiimir (04.05.2012), Амар (06.02.2016), Рюдзи (05.05.2012), Сергей Ч (05.05.2012), Тао (05.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Исходя из этой логики, каждый юный готичный подросток, думающий о смерти, чрезвычайно здоровый и созидательный человек. Что уж говорить, у любителях копро-некро грайнда.

----------

AndyZ (04.05.2012), Елена Кузнецова (24.04.2015), Сергей Ч (05.05.2012), Федор Ф (04.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Иван Петров

Частенько помогает вернуться в равновесие мысль о том, что этот, доставляющий неприятности, объект не вечен и, что даже самые страшные неприятности в конце концов будут разрушены "Великим Освободителем".

----------


## Рюдзи

По-моему, тут всё просто - если размышления о смерти вызывают страх, панику и депрессию, то они и будут "разрушительными" в определённой мере, как и любые негативные эмоции. Если же есть понимание смерти, как естественного процесса - это позволит действовать более эффективно и целенаправленно, в то же время без каких-либо ожиданий, не привязываясь к результату.
У Кастанеды же, например, смерть называется лучшим союзником и советчиком, в том ключе, как об этом написала ув.Пема - все мелочные вопросы и сомнения отлетают, как шелуха, стоит лишь вспомнить о том, что смерть всегда где-то рядом.

----------

Wyrd (05.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Исходя из этой логики, каждый юный готичный подросток, думающий о смерти, чрезвычайно здоровый и созидательный человек.


Вообще, да, посозидательней других!  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

Памятование о смерти - лучшее средство для выявления цели жизни.

----------

Wyrd (05.05.2012), Алексей Е (08.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Исходя из этой логики, каждый юный готичный подросток, думающий о смерти, чрезвычайно здоровый и созидательный человек. Что уж говорить, у любителях копро-некро грайнда.


Думаю, надо просто  детьми правильно об этом разговаривать. О смерти надо говорить для правилного понимания жизни. 

Бывают и психические нарушения. И подростковый возраст, когда хочется обратить на себя внимание чем-то скандальным -  что покажется противным взрослым дядям и тетям или собственным доставучим "предкам".

----------

Алевлад (06.05.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Исходя из этой логики, каждый юный готичный подросток, думающий о смерти, чрезвычайно здоровый и созидательный человек.


Если гот размышляет о смерти, то он более здоровый и созидательный.
А если только лишь использует как антураж для своего внешнего и внутреннего мира, то нет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Гот не размышляет о смерти правильно, сколько раз с ними разговаривала.... Иначе он бы не рядился и не рассуждал таким образом. Это для него игра такая. Самовыражение в пику ханжескому обществу.....И, представляете, все та же иллюзия счастья.
Главное, подвести под нее базу :Smilie: 

О них:

http://www.altermond.ru/goth.html

----------


## Алевлад

Гельмгельнский крысолов.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вообще полоскание церковных атрибутов, как не раз убеждалась, обожание всяких надгробий, клажбищенского антуража и прочее не говорит вообще о размышлениях о смерти. Вон, у меня дочь и друзья майки с черепами носят - мода у них такая.

Если дома поставить череп, то через месяц начнешь с него машинально  пыль стирать, не задумываясь о смерти.

А вот видишь чужие невыносимые страдания и смерть, - это заставляет задуматься уже как следует.

----------

Амар (06.02.2016), Сауди (07.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А вот видишь чужие невыносимые страдания и смерть, - это заставляет задуматься уже как следует.


Боюсь, если каждый день видеть чужие невыносимые страдания и смерть, через месяц тоже перестанешь задумываться об этом.

----------

Пема Дролкар (07.05.2012), Юй Кан (07.05.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Боюсь, если каждый день видеть чужие невыносимые страдания и смерть, через месяц тоже перестанешь задумываться об этом.


Однако, есть альтернатива:


> Для здорового человека жизнь, собственно говоря, лишь неосознанное бегство, в котором он сам себе не признается, - бегство от мысли, что рано или поздно придется умереть. Болезнь всегда одновременно и напоминание, и проба сил. Поэтому болезнь, боль, страдание - важнейший источник религиозности.
> 
> *Франц Кафка*

----------

Алексей Е (08.05.2012), Федор Ф (07.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Да что там Кафка! Будда говорил, что вера (первая ступень Пути) обусловлена страданием. Так или иначе, от страдания мы отталкиваемся всегда в своем духовном развитии. Вернее, от надежды его преодолеть. Поэтому, страдание - важнейший источник, да.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Боюсь, если каждый день видеть чужие невыносимые страдания и смерть, через месяц тоже перестанешь задумываться об этом.


А каждый день и не надо. Именно потому, что опривычится. Наш ум обычно защищается от неприятных мыслей, а наша задача освоить правильное памятование. Кстати, знаю многих врачей, неопривычивших в себе такой взгляд. Например, одна из них в детском хосписе. 

Развитие правильного памятования о смерти и непостоянстве на самом деле может дать увидеть смерть в самых молодых и здоровых людях, в прекрасном цветке в самый разгар цветения.

Памятование о смерти - ни что иное, как внимательный перевод взгляда на непостоянство. А при постоянном наблюдении непостоянства появляется мысль, что смерть - это просто закономерность и фаза определенного цикла. Только не знаю, как с этим справляется тот, у кого нет представления о перерождениях и об уходе от страдания...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Только не знаю, как с этим справляется тот, у кого нет представления о перерождениях и об уходе от страдания...


С паникой. Был знакомый, который заболел раком простаты, у него была такая паника, хотя операбельно всё удалось побороть, но нужно было видеть его паику, от его паники супруга заболела и она как раз и умерла от рака чуть позже.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Те, кто пережил войну и видел много умирающих вокруг, обладают особым пониманием ценности жизни. Моя бабушка прошла две войны. Перенесла смерть нескольких своих детей, семью ее всю расстреляли во время революции, дедушка вернулся с войны инвалидом. Она перенесла энцефалит, голод, сталинские репрессии. Но у нее, сколько ее помню, было любящее сердце, умение радоваться малому, умение поддержать других и оптимизм. Никаких упаднических настроений. 

Она говорила нам всегда - что мы не умеем радоваться тому, что у нас есть, что мы очень богатые по сравнению со многими людьми, но нам все мало. И еще она говорила, что если нас всех раздеть и поставить рядом, мы ничем не отличаемся друг от друга, и что все материальное очень просто отнять. Не отнять душевные качества. Спустя много лет мой Учитель сказал нам практически то же :Smilie:

----------

Kening (08.06.2012), Алексей Е (08.05.2012), Амар (06.02.2016), Кузьмич (08.05.2012), Кунсанг (09.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Kening

Приветствую всех...
чуть более 40 дней назад овдовел и стал отцом одиночкой... боль утраты не утихает, а разрастается с еще большей силой... жена умерала в возрасте 34-х лет после 50 суток в ренимации... каждый день ходил с деньгами и ходил в палату, чтобы ободрить... а оказалось, что провел время с безнадежно больным человеком... счастье испытал за все 10 лет жизни с ней и она тоже... главные ее качества - ДОБРОТА и ЛЮБОВЬ... подскажите как ПЕРЕЖИТЬ потерю...

----------

Арису Кеншин (05.08.2012), Топпер- (10.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> подскажите как ПЕРЕЖИТЬ потерю...


Я знаю только одно универсальное лекарство: время.
Все остальные -- очень индивидуальны.

Соболезную Вам.

----------

Kening (08.06.2012), Lungrig (09.06.2012), Алексей Е (08.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (10.06.2012), Топпер- (10.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Это всегда так происходило и происходит как это ни печально. К Будде пришла женщина на грани у которой умер ребенок и Будда попросил ее принести зерна из той семьи где не умирал человек. Она ходила ходила и потом поняла что хотел сказать ей Будда. Все смертны.

----------

Kening (08.06.2012), Sucheeinennick (08.06.2012), Алексей Е (08.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Приветствую всех...
> чуть более 40 дней назад овдовел и стал отцом одиночкой... боль утраты не утихает, а разрастается с еще большей силой... жена умерала в возрасте 34-х лет после 50 суток в ренимации... подскажите как ПЕРЕЖИТЬ потерю...


Прекрасно знаю вашу ситуацию. И всё равно слов нужных не найти. У меня была такая же история, с разницей, что всё произошло за границей, во времена, когда интернета не было и в помине. Совсем одна с маленьким ребёнком осталась. Помню как ночами от бессонницы молилась, чтобы боль отпустила, чтобы пелена с глаз спала, чтобы всё на автомате шло так, как надо. Первые 3 месяца слабо помню. Иногда казалось, что всё-страшный сон, что всё не со мной происходит. Была даже обида на всех и на всё, за то , что так именно со мной произошло. Освободиться от этого, никто не виноват, что так бывает, и я молилась. За всех умерших молилась, за всех живущих, болящих молилась, за всех детей молилась. За всех вдов молилась. Единственное- уйти в детей. Уйти в работу. Молиться за лучшее перерождение. Другой панацеи нет и не будет. Чем больше плакать- тем тяжелее "им" подняться. Тем более, если остались несовершеннолетние дети. Детям гораздо тяжелее, чем вам. Нужно воспринять уход, только умом можно выйти из ситуации.  Знаю, что всё болит и как болит внутри. Знаю, что кажется несправдливым происшедшее. Знаю, что хотелось бы винить что-то и кого-то за происшедшее. Знаю, как тяжело, как не снится ночами, как все мысли вертятся вокруг произошедшего. Первые 6 месяцев особенно тяжело будет. Если не справитесь с собой, состояние может и до года затянуться.  Вам придётся первые 3 месяца пережить свой шок. у вас сейчас состояние шока. Потом 3 месяца нужно постоянно убеждать себя в том, что теперь всё по-другому. Той жизни нет и уже не вернётся. Теперь началась другая жизнь без супруги. Это уже произошло. Вы ничего в прошлом изменить не можете. С этим нужно жить, просто уже придётся жить другой жизнью. Только через год боль начнёт утихать, вы должны это знать. Не жалейте себя, это-испытание большое, жалейте детей, жалейте родственников, на вас сейчас большая отвественность, и от того, как вы с собой справитесь, зависит очень многое. И "они" этого бы хотели. Осознайте насколько вы сейчас нужны детям, близким. Не дайте боли заслонить всё в вашей жизни. Тяжело, но так бывает. Не вы первый, и не вы-последний, увы. Люди уходят. Все, кто родился, умрут. Нужно молиться за её лучшее переождение. Самое тяжелое предстоит с детьми. Дети долго переживают трагедию. Уйдите в детей, сначала всё делайте автоматически, уйдите в работу. Не знаю, молитесь ли вы за переождение. Верьте, если жила доброй, дарящей любовь женщиной, переродится с лучшей кармой и в лучшей жизни. и так будет.

----------

Kening (08.06.2012), Pema Sonam (08.06.2012), Vladiimir (09.06.2012), Алексей Е (08.06.2012), Амар (06.02.2016), Буль (08.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (10.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.06.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Приветствую всех...
> чуть более 40 дней назад овдовел и стал отцом одиночкой... боль утраты не утихает, а разрастается с еще большей силой... жена умерала в возрасте 34-х лет после 50 суток в ренимации... каждый день ходил с деньгами и ходил в палату, чтобы ободрить... а оказалось, что провел время с безнадежно больным человеком... счастье испытал за все 10 лет жизни с ней и она тоже... главные ее качества - ДОБРОТА и ЛЮБОВЬ... подскажите как ПЕРЕЖИТЬ потерю...


Доброго времени!
Соболезную Вам. Помните, пожалуйста, что если Ваша жена доброе и любящее существо, то она родилась в благих мирах и встретила Дхамму. От всего сердца желайте ей этого. Все будет хорошо. Намо Будда !

----------

Kening (08.06.2012), Pema Sonam (08.06.2012), Vladiimir (09.06.2012), Алексей Е (08.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (10.06.2012)

----------


## Бо

И ещё сказал Гуру Падма:




> Цогял, я говорил об этом всем, но никто не слушает. Как только Мара Смерти схватит тебя, уже не будет возможности освободиться. Те, кто не практикует Дхарму, пожалеют об этом, когда смерть будет близка.
> 
> Дни, месяцы и годы проходят, не медля ни секунды. Наша жизнь бежит, не останавливаясь ни на час, ни даже на минуту, а затем мы умираем. Времена года продолжают сменять друг друга, а жизнь кончается, и никого не ждёт.
> 
> Разве ты не приходишь в отчаяние, видя, что, по мере того, как минуют минуты, дни, месяцы и годы, смерть подбирается всё ближе? Разве можно быть довольным жизнью, когда смерть приходит ко всем неожиданно и внезапно? Разве можно быть довольным своим потомством и богатством, когда ничто из этого не поможет на пороге смерти? Разве можно быть таким самоуверенным, когда тебя сопровождают только добрые и дурные дела?
> 
> У тех, кто не отсёк привязанность к конкретной реальности и представлениям о постоянстве, нет здравого смысла!

----------

Pema Sonam (08.06.2012), Алексей Е (08.06.2012)

----------


## Kening

> Доброго времени!
> Соболезную Вам. Помните, пожалуйста, что если Ваша жена доброе и любящее существо, то она родилась в благих мирах и встретила Дхамму. От всего сердца желайте ей этого. Все будет хорошо. Намо Будда !


Да, именно такая она была... отдала всю свою жизнь нам с дочкой... тяжелая болезнь унесла ее... дома были чистота и порядок, всегда была еда и радушный прием... а теперь на душе ПУСТО...

как желать ей рождения в благих мирах и встречи с Учением?
можно ли ее повстречать еще раз?

----------

Joy (09.06.2012), Pema Sonam (09.06.2012), Sucheeinennick (09.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe

да, можно. Любовь самый сильный магнит.

----------

Wyrd (09.06.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Да, именно такая она была... отдала всю свою жизнь нам с дочкой... тяжелая болезнь унесла ее... дома были чистота и порядок, всегда была еда и радушный прием... а теперь на душе ПУСТО...
> 
> как желать ей рождения в благих мирах и встречи с Учением?
> можно ли ее повстречать еще раз?


Во время тяжелой болезни исчерпывается плохая карма. А любовь и доброта создают благие условия в следующей жизни.
Желайте ей благого рождения со всей искренностью, с состраданием, с добрым сердцем. Чтобы укрепить свои пожелания и воплотить их, совершайте благие дела, помогайте тем существам, которые, на Ваш взгляд, нуждаются, и которым у Вас есть возможность помочь - и заслуги от таких добрых дел посвящайте Вашей жене. Размышляйте о том, что так, как страдала она во время болезни, страдают и другие существа: люди, животные, бесплотные и многие другие. И желайте им также встречи с Учением, счастья, избавления от страданий. 
Если Ваш ум будет спокойным и ясным, свободным от ненависти, зависти, вражды и лжи, если Ваша речь будет доброжелательной и спокойной, если Вы будете задумывать и совершать благие поступки и не задумывать и не совершать неблагие, то в результате практики сможете реально помогать и себе, и Вашей жене, и близким, и всем живым существам, как бы далеко они не находились.
Вы обязательно встретитесь с Вашей женой. Любовь и вражда - самые сильные кармические связи. Главное, чтобы это стало стимулом для Вашего развития, ведь лучше встретиться с любимым человеком будучи духовно сильным, свободным от страданий, способным помочь ему освободиться.

Здесь на форуме есть возможность попросить о том, чтобы буддийские практикующие тоже искренне, силой своей веры и практики пожелали Вашей жене благого перерождения и встречи с Дхаммой Будды.
Вот новая тема с просьбой, посетите ее, пожалуйста: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....353#post478353

----------

Sucheeinennick (09.06.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

мирская российская практика поминания смерти
http://pinarik.ru/#txt (сайт автора методики)

....................................

Видели трехгранные календари-пирамидки? Так вот это что-то похожее, только свернуто из листа бумаги форматом А4. На одной из граней напечатан нарисованный в Excel календарь на год, но не просто на год, а еще и на всю прошлую и всю возможно-будущую жизнь. 

Что сие сооружение содержит:
Строка в основном прожитых лет. 
Текущий год. Строка – месяц, с квадратиками дней. 
Строка в основном будущих лет.
..............
Теперь о том, как это работает
Делаем табличку.
Берем карандашик и ручками (именно ручками, и никак иначе!) заштриховываем прожитые годы, а также прошедшие дни текущего года. Жирненько так заштриховываем, с чувством, с толком, с расстановкой. Можно с воспоминаниями. «Ах, этот 1991-й… Золотое время, заря российского капитализма…»
..........
Каждый день утречком зачеркиваем половину квадратика текущего дня, а вечером – весь квадратик. И так каждый день.

----------

Kening (09.06.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> как желать ей рождения в благих мирах и встречи с Учением?


многовато дней прошло. рождение может уже произошло... а так искренне посвящать заслуги от практики ей.

и еще. можно попробовать поделать тонглен - вдыхая принимайте на себя боль всех людей, которые в данный момент или ранее или позже будут переживать боль, подобную вашей, а также все другие виды боли. и чтобы никто никогда так не страдал как вы сейчас - отдавайте им все хорошее, что у вас есть при выдохе.

----------

Kening (09.06.2012), Арису Кеншин (05.08.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Да, именно такая она была... отдала всю свою жизнь нам с дочкой... тяжелая болезнь унесла ее... дома были чистота и порядок, всегда была еда и радушный прием... а теперь на душе ПУСТО...
> 
> как желать ей рождения в благих мирах и встречи с Учением?
> можно ли ее повстречать еще раз?


Все встретимся снова, особенно те, кто в этой жизни что-то недоделал. Если кому что недодал, не успел. Быть ей в следующей жизни хорошей матерью, увидит внуков и правнуков, будет долго жить, здоровье будет отменное, хорошей женой будет, муж будет до конца жизни счастлив.
Вдовцам выпало такое, что нужно понять в этой жизни, что так же страдали все те, кто терял супругов, понять всех сирот, значит, мы в предыдущих жизнях никогда супругов не теряли, это страдание не прошли, потому и надо с достоинством и осознанием пройти и это. Сколько людей, не понимая, опускается в "горе".Вот где нужна мудрость, терпение, осознание происходящего, своего предназначения, своей отвественности, вы сейчас чувствуете всю палиру всего, что в таких ситуациях чувствовали все вдовцы и вдовы, которые жили и живут на этом свете. Ваша отвественность большая.  Молитесь, как можете молитесь за умершую супругу, вдовцов и вдов всегда услышат, сирот слышат небеса. Слёзы сирот- отдельная тема. В следующей жизни, если достойно пройти, не быть вдоцами, вашему ребёнку не осиртотеть, если достойно пройти всё..Потому и нельзя оскорблять и обижать сирот, вдов. Не потому что обижены судьбой, а потому что пришлось на себе испытать и пройти такое.. Если вас кто ненароком обидит, отпустите, не обижайтесь, и "такие" найдутся, помните,  слово ваше имеют силу. Простите таким, они ещё этого не знают, не проходили или не осознали, не понимают.. От того, как вы справитесь с этим горем, многое зависит. Благое и быстрое перерождение вашей супруги зависит от вас в определенной мере, пожелайте ей скорого перерождения, как вы только можете. Не зря встречаются на этом свете, а женятся и детей общих имеют- те уж точно. Найдите, скачайте тибетскую "книгу Мёртвых", она поможет в Вашем случае очень.

----------

Kening (09.06.2012), Амар (06.02.2016), Арису Кеншин (05.08.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> многовато дней прошло. рождение может уже произошло... а так искренне посвящать заслуги от практики ей.
> 
> и еще. можно попробовать поделать тонглен - вдыхая принимайте на себя боль всех людей, которые в данный момент или ранее или позже будут переживать боль, подобную вашей, а также все другие виды боли. и чтобы никто никогда так не страдал как вы сейчас - отдавайте им все хорошее, что у вас есть при выдохе.


Вроде 49 дней не прошло. Успеется, если 49 дней не прошло. Позже тоже можно. Сразу перерождаются только совершенно безгрешные, полусвятые с большими заслугами, остальные ещё "побудут" в очереди.

----------

Kening (09.06.2012)

----------


## Kening

> Вроде 49 дней не прошло. Успеется, если 49 дней не прошло. Позже тоже можно. Сразу перерождаются только совершенно безгрешные, полусвятые с большими заслугами, остальные ещё "побудут" в очереди.


Светочка умерла 27 апреля сего года...

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Светочка умерла 27 апреля сего года...



49 дней прошло, но тем не менее в течении первых месяцев и нужно помогать "подняться", не зря в течении года вдовам и вдовцам нужно обеты соблюдать.

----------


## Kening

> 49 дней прошло, но тем не менее в течении первых месяцев и нужно помогать "подняться", не зря в течении года вдовам и вдовцам нужно обеты соблюдать.


вроде 44-й день сегодня... четыре дня в апреле (включая день смерти), 31 день в мае и 9 дней в июне...
о каких обетах идет речь?

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> вроде 44-й день сегодня... четыре дня в апреле (включая день смерти), 31 день в мае и 9 дней в июне...
> о каких обетах идет речь?


Неправильно сосчитала. Успели. Введите фотографию там, где Татья написала и даты рождения и смерти супруги. Ребята , ламы , помолятся. Про обеты напишу в личке. не нужно другим такое знать. Пусть такого у других не случится. Не праздное дело -обеты вдовцов и вдов.

----------

Kening (09.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

В такие моменты все знания улетучиваются. Вот где действительно нужна правильная установка, правильный подход, правильные действия, правильное поведение, правильные мысли, самообладание, всё, что в этике написано. Жить по-буддистски- сложно. Читать и рассуждать может каждый, но сами пступки- сложно.Вот где осознаётся смерть, вот где нужна сила убеждения. И это и есть ВЕРА. Всё остальное , если не смог, - буквы, которые прочитаны. Вот где осознаётся , что такое ЭГО, пристрастия, страсти, клеши и всё, всё, всё... Тяжело ещё потому , что воспитаны русской литературой, в европейской культуре- культ страдания, поэтизация страдания. Нужно суметь всё отбросить.

----------

Kening (11.06.2012), Алевлад (10.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Kening, я не знаю, насколько и что Вы знаете о буддизме, но по сути практически все живые существа были Вам детьми, женами, матерями. Посмотрите вокруг на тех, кому Вы можете помочь, начиная с Ваших детей и родных и заканчивая чужими людьми. В мире много сирот, одиноких стариков и больных, все они когда-то в прошлых жизнях были Вам близки. 


Смерть - это переход. Это - естесственный процесс. Все мы проходили через него неоднократно и пройдем еще раз. Постарайтесь направить Ваши эмоции в правильное русло, не терзайтесь, не вспоминайте слишком прошлое и последние тяжелые дни. Будьте здесь и сейчас. Ушедшего человека не вернуть. Просто молитесь о ней, - светло и тепло, чтобы она родилась со всеми свободами и благами человеческого рождения. 

И постарайтесь быть кому-то полезным. Ничего так не лечит, как помощь другим.Можете пойти волонтером в больницу. 

И Вам придется заменить детям мать и многому научиться. Перед Вами стоит задача вырастить детей так, чтобы они были нравственными и добрыми. Для них это очень тяжелая потеря. Дайте им двойную любовь и настройтесь на то, что будет дальше. 

Какого у Вас возраста дети? Сколько их?

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Сейчас ему самому надо помочь. Всё остальное-слова сейчас. у него самого переход тоже. особенно, если совершенно неподготовлен. Вот когда человек думает о карме, когда его все 4 мары одолевают , нужно делать отсечение ему и ребёнку, вот где Мачиг Лабдрон нужна, Вот где нужен целебный ЧОД для ребёнка и для него сначала, тибетская книга мёртвых, молитва Буддам Покаяния, обращение к Будде Медицины, молитва к Манджушри нужна. 
Вот как ему обьяснить сейчас, что "никто не умирает и никто не рождается?" До этого он должен дойти, дойдёт, но позже. У него сейчас "умирает", так как сильные привязанности его мучают.

----------


## Кунсанг

Трудно сказать что больше поможет - правильное размышление или ритуалы. Раньше Учителя говорят последователи Атиши кадампинцы повторяли как мантры слова из коренных текстов. Целый день могли повторять что-то одно. И такая традиция продолжилась. Сейчас тоже ламы советуют так делать и говорят что в трудных ситуациях чаще помогают не ритуалы а правильное видение проблемы, что через размышление человек приходит к успокоению. Такие слова часто повторяли например как "матери - живые существа". Или "Все встречи заканчиваются расставанием. Все собранное закончится рассеиванием". Когда приходят страдания можно верно рассматривать их с разных точек зрения. С точки зрения сохранения терпения или с другой точки зрения.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Тут всё нужно: и терпение, и созерцание, и мудрость , и размышления, то есть всё-всё абсолютно и сразу . Тут и знания надо иметь, какую-то готовность,  нужны и ритуалы, и мантры, поддержка тоже нужна. не просто милосердие, что "пожалели", а правильная поддержка. Помочь направить мысли в правильное русло, правильно видеть проблему, правильно отнестись, сообенно, если в своей культурной среде этот момент по-другому рассматривается. Думаю, что рядом все только причитают, "жалеют", плачут, а нужно вовсю молиться, плакать даже некогда. Потому многие не могут справиться с этой проблемой.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Kening.Я слышала, что есть такая организация в Москве для одиноких отцов.
http://www.papaland.ru/centers/10.html

Там есть психологи и мужчины с похожими проблемами. Можно попробовать им написать.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> когда его все 4 мары одолевают , нужно делать отсечение ему и ребёнку, вот где Мачиг Лабдрон нужна


Все 4 мары постоянно одолевают всех. Мачиг Лабдрон живее всех живых нужна всем и везде!

----------

Wyrd (13.06.2012), Арису Кеншин (05.08.2012)

----------


## Kening

> Какого у Вас возраста дети? Сколько их?


дочка, 7 лет.

----------


## Kening

> Тут всё нужно: и терпение, и созерцание, и мудрость , и размышления, то есть всё-всё абсолютно и сразу . Тут и знания надо иметь, какую-то готовность,  нужны и ритуалы, и мантры, поддержка тоже нужна. не просто милосердие, что "пожалели", а правильная поддержка. Помочь направить мысли в правильное русло, правильно видеть проблему, правильно отнестись, сообенно, если в своей культурной среде этот момент по-другому рассматривается. Думаю, что рядом все только причитают, "жалеют", плачут, а нужно вовсю молиться, плакать даже некогда. Потому многие не могут справиться с этой проблемой.


В моей ситуации никто из окружения не причитает... просто меня одолевают воспоминания и сердечные терзания... спасибо за поддержку в личке... стараюсь начитывать мантры и заниматься дочкой и другими делами...

----------

Буль (11.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Все 4 мары постоянно одолевают всех. Мачиг Лабдрон живее всех живых нужна всем и везде!


Да нет. Не всегда. Если человек учится воспринимать жизнь с правильной установкой, конролирует себя, то уже многое воспринимается более или менее правильно. И тогда начинается более или менее мудрый подход ко всему. Но искушения или неправильное восприятие чего-либо не исключены.

----------

Kening (12.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> В моей ситуации никто из окружения не причитает... просто меня одолевают воспоминания и сердечные терзания... спасибо за поддержку в личке... стараюсь начитывать мантры и заниматься дочкой и другими делами...



очень хорошо. Всех "плакальщиц" избегать нужно. Воспоминания будут, но вам сейчас некогда, думайте о её состоянии ТАМ. О том, что ребёнку нужно помочь. реёнок не сможет осознать, нужно помочь как бы "забыться". Вот где нужны родтвенники, те, кто поможет правильно отвлечь ребёнка. О себе не думайте, только так воспоминания не будут приносить ЭТОЙ боли.

----------

Kening (12.06.2012)

----------


## Kening

Приветствую всех. Спасибо за Вашу помощь. Вот, вопрос возник. Мой младший брат, умерший 9.01.2013г, сегодня мне приснился. Он был одет в теплую одежду и пытался уехать наверх в лифте. Но как ни нажимал он кнопку, лифт не ехал. Затем он попытался найти лестницу, но не нашел. Ко мне он ни разу не обратился словами, но я видел его взгляд, который просил меня о помощи. Он был абсолютно спокоен. Подскажите, как я могу ему помочь? После его смерти я начитывал "Книгу умерших" до 49 дней. Спасибо за ответы.

----------


## Нико

> Приветствую всех. Спасибо за Вашу помощь. Вот, вопрос возник. Мой младший брат, умерший 9.01.2013г, сегодня мне приснился. Он был одет в теплую одежду и пытался уехать наверх в лифте. Но как ни нажимал он кнопку, лифт не ехал. Затем он попытался найти лестницу, но не нашел. Ко мне он ни разу не обратился словами, но я видел его взгляд, который просил меня о помощи. Он был абсолютно спокоен. Подскажите, как я могу ему помочь? После его смерти я начитывал "Книгу умерших" до 49 дней. Спасибо за ответы.


Читайте за него МАНИ побольше.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Приветствую всех. Спасибо за Вашу помощь. Вот, вопрос возник. Мой младший брат, умерший 9.01.2013г, сегодня мне приснился. Он был одет в теплую одежду и пытался уехать наверх в лифте. Но как ни нажимал он кнопку, лифт не ехал. Затем он попытался найти лестницу, но не нашел. Ко мне он ни разу не обратился словами, но я видел его взгляд, который просил меня о помощи. Он был абсолютно спокоен. Подскажите, как я могу ему помочь? После его смерти я начитывал "Книгу умерших" до 49 дней. Спасибо за ответы.


Тибетские ламы говорят, что иногда нелюди принимают формы умерших людей. Не надо придавать этому какого-то особого значения. Ко мне отец тоже как бы "приходил" но я ему говорила "папочка, я тебя очень люблю - но иди своей дорогой к свету". Ни о чем он не просит - просто у вас еще осталось сожаление, что вы чего-то не сделали, когда он был жив, возможно. Если прошло 49 дней, он в другом теле. Читайте ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ на благо всех существ. Можете представлять его среди этих существ и желать достичь состояния Будды всем существам.

----------

Буль (07.02.2016)

----------


## Kening

Спасибо за ответы. Вот еще хотел уточнить. Я его видел - фигура и одежда брата, а вот лицо как бы размыто...

----------

